# DH CONSTANTLY twisting,rubbing his feet together



## Use Less

He doesn't even notice he's doing this, but it is so persistent that it is distracting to be in the room, or try to carry on a conversation with him. It has been some months, but this is not a habit of years. He has several health issues including overweight, diabetes, mild/moderate psoriasis on scalp and elbows. He says his feet do not hurt or itch. Not bruised or infected. The skin is quite dry; the dry layer is quite thick and crusty. I have been after him to use a nubby washcloth or some kind of pumice, but he mostly just leaves the plug down and lets them soak while he showers. HELP! I just feel like hollering "Stop!" Sue


----------



## Sabrina67

OMG, I thought I was the only one with a DH like that. My DH has done it forever. I call him a cricket! When I am trying to go to sleep, he is over there rasping away.... have no clue what is going on. I even thought about restless legs syndrome. I hope someone gives you some suggestions :banana02:Well, I was telling my DIL about the post. She says she HAS to rub her feet together before she can go to sleep..says it is relaxing...well maybe for them...lol
Good luck and I will be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## Murron

Use Less ~ Okay, this is waaaaay out there, but I had this odd thought...
Perhaps the heavily dry skin combined with his diabetes is somehow "lessening" his sensation in his feet, and therefore his body is subconsciously moving to keep all well down there? Folks with IDDM/NIDDM can develop PVD or neuropathy and lose lower leg sensation... _*Not that your DH is!*_ It sounds as though he's got good feeling, right? Well, I just wanted to throw it out there... 

The other thought was along the lines of what Sabrina said. Some folks bounce their knee, twirl hair, chew fingernails, etc. All while totally unaware of the act. Not a "nervous" problem at all, just a behavior thing...


----------



## lilmommajnn

I do it before I go to sleep...it calms the nerves in them and relaxes my whole body. I think it also helps to get the blood flowing good in them. Not sure...it just feels reeeeally good and soothing.


----------



## Terri

Thick, crusty skin might mean poor circulation.

Do you know how when you press against pink skin, it turns white and then you can watch the pink come back? With good circulation, when you gently press a toenail and release, it should turn pink again in 2 seconds or less. 

Why don't you check his toes to see if his circulation is still good?


----------



## mnn2501

lilmommajnn said:


> I do it before I go to sleep...it calms the nerves in them and relaxes my whole body. I think it also helps to get the blood flowing good in them. Not sure...it just feels reeeeally good and soothing.


I used to do that too and yes it was quite pleasant for asome reason, however a new kitten cured me of that, he likes to play 'blanket monster' and will attack anything moving under the covers - claws extended


----------



## deafgoatlady

I always rubbed my feet before I go to bed. It is comfortable zone. It really does bother my hubby. Oh well. I just rubbed my feet then fall asleep. Oh well. I dont know if it is part of that or not. It is hard to say..


----------



## TnMtngirl

My DH rubs his feet together in his sleep,other than being a heavy smoker I dont know of any health problems.He has restless leg syndrome bad,I have always thought this caused him to move his feet.He is one of those men who refuses to see a doctor.


----------



## sunsetfarm

nerves, its probably something to do with his nerves in his feet, legs or back, i'd ask the doctor


----------



## chickenista

It is a left over self comforting thing from early childhood or infancy.
As the posters here who do it say, it's comforting, it feels good, it's relaxing etc..
It is just a pleasant habit.
There are so many nerves in the feet and the feet bear such a brunt of our daily lives all day, every day, it does feel nice to rub them.
It is very common and very normal.


----------



## Use Less

Not sure why sunsetfarm revived this. The original post was in 2008.


----------



## chickenista

Hahahaaaa!!


----------

